# Gamekeeper New chalice design



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

The beauty for me working for my self is that when i get a new catapult thru,i can drop what im doing for half hour and get out and shoot the thing.soon as id saw this chalice i knew i wanted one and one i got.To say im happy would be an understatement,the fit and feel of this catapult is unbelievable,feels like it was tailored for the hand.i banded it up with 1745 took it out and had a whirl,no pressure on the wrist,finger /thumb in a perfect alignment and i what i did miss were very small lol.the thing that surprised me,this being my first chalice,was the slimness of the handle,but when its held an fired,i couldnt believe how the fingers an palm molded to it.Dayhiker should be rightly proud of the chalice and i should kick my own arse for not getting a chalice sooner.As it is i now have one,and the fit and finish are superb as per usual from gkj.johns reputation is growing daily thanks to his workmanship and professional service he brings to the table,as i say,if you dont have a gamekeeper catapult in your range,your missing out,the best value for money catapult imho

Marcus sr


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

sweet deal

LGD


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks for the review mate


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi Marcus
That looks stunning.


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

im liking the new slimline design looks really comfy to shoot, good review marcus


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It looks good with the tubes on it. I have set one up MJ style with tubes and it shot great. GKJohn does great work. Enjoy it Marcus.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> The beauty for me working for my self is that when i get a new catapult thru,i can drop what im doing for half hour and get out and shoot the thing.soon as id saw this chalice i knew i wanted one and one i got.To say im happy would be an understatement,the fit and feel of this catapult is unbelievable,feels like it was tailored for the hand.i banded it up with 1745 took it out and had a whirl,no pressure on the wrist,finger /thumb in a perfect alignment and i what i did miss were very small lol.the thing that surprised me,this being my first chalice,was the slimness of the handle,but when its held an fired,i couldnt believe how the fingers an palm molded to it.Dayhiker should be rightly proud of the chalice and i should kick my own arse for not getting a chalice sooner.As it is i now have one,and the fit and finish are superb as per usual from gkj.johns reputation is growing daily thanks to his workmanship and professional service he brings to the table,as i say,if you dont have a gamekeeper catapult in your range,your missing out,the best value for money catapult imho
> 
> Marcus sr


forgot to ask, did u get the flatbands? john


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

gamekeeper john said:


> The beauty for me working for my self is that when i get a new catapult thru,i can drop what im doing for half hour and get out and shoot the thing.soon as id saw this chalice i knew i wanted one and one i got.To say im happy would be an understatement,the fit and feel of this catapult is unbelievable,feels like it was tailored for the hand.i banded it up with 1745 took it out and had a whirl,no pressure on the wrist,finger /thumb in a perfect alignment and i what i did miss were very small lol.the thing that surprised me,this being my first chalice,was the slimness of the handle,but when its held an fired,i couldnt believe how the fingers an palm molded to it.Dayhiker should be rightly proud of the chalice and i should kick my own arse for not getting a chalice sooner.As it is i now have one,and the fit and finish are superb as per usual from gkj.johns reputation is growing daily thanks to his workmanship and professional service he brings to the table,as i say,if you dont have a gamekeeper catapult in your range,your missing out,the best value for money catapult imho
> 
> Marcus sr


forgot to ask, did u get the flatbands? john
[/quote]
**** yeah,sorry mate forgot to mention those!! lol


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very nice mate


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Great Looking Sling Nice Color and Finish ..


----------

